# Benylin for horse coughing



## ESH (19 March 2009)

My boy has had a virus with a snotty nose and a cough.  Vet diagnosed by blood test, his lungs were clear and she said that he just needs to fight it off.

Snotty nose is clearing up now but he is still coughing.  I remeber years ago giving Benylin to a horse and is worked well, but now there are so many types of it sold, I'm confused at which one to get.  

Do I get the original one or the non drowsey one and which type, dry, chesty, or tickly?

Anyone else give it and what type do you use?


----------



## stencilface (19 March 2009)

I wouldn't use benylin, but you can get something called Koff syrup which is meant to be good.


----------



## BBH (19 March 2009)

My mum has used Benylin and it seems to work for her ponies.


----------



## 251libby (19 March 2009)

My horse had a bad flair up of COPD and I had to wait for an hour for the vet to arrive. Over the phone her told me to give her benylin..... absolutly excellent!!!
I grabbed the only one in tescos at the time (it was a sunday night) which was a childrens one for tickly coughs. After giving it to her it stopped after 5 mins becasue the way it works is tht it relaxes throat muscles and soothes, I would def use it. You could ask your vet first just to be sure.
:-D


----------



## emmiec12 (19 March 2009)

you could try koff-eaze.  but yes, some of my friends use benylin.  

my boy had a virus with a cough and snotty nose... i put him on respirator boost and it did the trick.  pulled all the snot up off his chect and his cough clearned in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## Kenzo (19 March 2009)

Equimins Air Power Booster.


----------



## Equetouch (19 March 2009)

Just thought I'd add that a recent medical national survey was highlighted on the national news that there is no medical proof that any cough medicine (for humans) actually work!


----------



## Weezy (19 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Just thought I'd add that a recent medical national survey was highlighted on the national news that there is no medical proof that any cough medicine (for humans) actually work! 

[/ QUOTE ]

No CHILDREN'S cough medicine was any good, adult is fine


----------



## hoopala (19 March 2009)

Exactly if human cough mixtures dont work on human's what good are they going to do a horse! I did once ask my vet because someone told me to try it for  a coughing pony and he laughed his head off and said it would be like giving an elephant a bun and telling it, it was full up


----------



## Donkeymad (19 March 2009)

As Weezy said, it only affects children, cough medicine works for adults. We have given cough medicine to our cob and it did indeed work.


----------



## Stinkbomb (19 March 2009)

Having spent over £100 recently on vets bills for treatment for my two minis, having had antibiotics and ventipulmin for their coughs and snots, the vet eventually said there was nothing he could do and they would get over it  
	
	
		
		
	


	








 three bottles of benylin later ( dry non drowsy ) they did!!!


----------



## Nuttymanxmare (19 March 2009)

How odd I was going to post something similar  
	
	
		
		
	


	









C gets the snotts and a cslight cough every year when she's kept in. This years its the worst its been and the vet has given her anitbiotics for it.

I was in Countrywide today and looked at Naffs Koff Eaze (think this is whats its called) but it was quite pricey.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I never thought to try normal cough syrup. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Am hoping the Antiobiotics will do the trick though.


----------



## the watcher (20 March 2009)

global herbs Weez is quite good for clearing horsey coughs, not the cheapest product but does last a very long time as you only need a little


----------



## mikebizz (20 March 2009)

how many spoon fulls? do you give him??


----------



## 251libby (20 March 2009)

I gave her 50ml in a seringe (sp), I did exactly what the vet told me to and it did indead work!!


----------



## jac47 (20 March 2009)

just what I was going to ask how many spoonfuls do you give and how do you give it to them ie through a syringe or into feed


----------



## kellyeaton (20 March 2009)

i nother vote for equimins air power booster very good!


----------



## ticobay831 (20 March 2009)

my boys was on benelyn last week as he had a bad cough and runny nose i gave him 10mls twice a day and he is fine now, ive always used it and its always worked 
	
	
		
		
	


	




The non drowsey one, although he could do with somthing to calm him down a bit at the moment hes mad  
	
	
		
		
	


	








Debs x


----------



## ESH (20 March 2009)

Thanks for all your replies.

Vet came back today to give my mare her vaccinations so she re checked my boy, all the strangles tests that they did had come back 100% clear so very pleased about that, especially as my mare is due to foal in 6 weeks time.

His lungs are still clear, his Sinus are clear, his teeth are good and his snotty nose is getting much better but he is still coughing.

I have been giving him Echinacea since Monday to help boost his immune system and he has also been having Naf Kofeeze, as I am running out of the Kofeeze I think I may get him some Benylin and will see if that helps.


----------



## M_G (21 March 2009)

vet has told me in the past to get benelyn. I got chesty original &amp; it worked a treat


----------



## miss_bird (23 March 2009)

I always use benylin, and my vet said it really is about the best thing on the market, i give the horse 20ml in a syringe of the non-drowsey type.
P.s. the vet did say that benylin is what he uses on his own horses and he specialises (sp) in horses


----------

